# TICN The Investment Club Network



## Rujib (13 Dec 2004)

Hi,

Just wondering if any of you out there have any practical experiance of member of an investment club as part of the investment club network.
I am considering joining one in the near future partly out of frustration with the returns I have had to date with my managed fund (Canada Life) which was supposed to pay for my two daughters college fees. 
I guess I just want to have more input into how my money is invested and I am thinking about joining the investment club as a way to achieve thet goal.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## ClubMan (13 Dec 2004)

These older topics might be of interest to you:
<!--EZCODE LIST START--><ul><li></li><li></li><li></li><li></li><li></li><li></li><li></li><li></li></ul><!--EZCODE LIST END-->

*I guess I just want to have more input into how my money is invested and I am thinking about joining the investment club as a way to achieve thet goal.*

If you want full control over your portfolio then why not just buy a basket of shares (e.g. €x worth of the "top 10" by market capitalisation or whatever) and manage you own affairs? If you join a club then don't forget that other people will also be giving input into "your" investment decisions.

Don't forget to review the .


----------



## rainyday (14 Dec 2004)

What kind of fees were you paying on your CL managed fund?


----------

